# Route from San Jose to Danville?



## F.P. (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey everybody...Anyone have a route from San Jose to Danville (El Cerro Rd)? I have checked some maps and have a "maybe this will work" route but having never tried it I am throwing it out to RBR. I am not opposed to a lil' road adventure but any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

You want fastest or most interesting?


----------



## F.P. (Jul 26, 2005)

*Any advice is appreciated*

In my experience fastest usually means a lack of stops and car traffic, both very good things. Interesting in what way? Strippers on the side of the road? Please share...


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I've never done it, but if I were you, I would make my way over to Calaveras Road (via Sierra Road, if you dare), and take Calaveras all the way into Sunol. Calaveras is steep at the start, but it is one of the best roads to ride in the bay area.

From Sunol you can make your way through Pleasanton on Foothill, and when you get into Dublin, find your way to Camino Tassajara.

Or, from Sunol, go down Niles Canyon to Palomares Road (a nice climb), then find your way over to Crow Canyon Road.

You could also do a flatter ride that goes down Piedmont in San Jose and Milpitas, to Park Victoria, to Scott Creek in Fremont, then Warm Springs to Mission, all the way to Niles Canyon, then through to Sunol. You'll see a lot of traffic and stop at a lot of lights, so this is nowhere near as nice a ride as Calaveras.


----------



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

These are exactly the routes I was thinking of. If you don't want to do Sierra/Felter, just take Piedmont to Calaveras and go up the "calaveras wall" (which really isn't all that...) Calaveras is beautiful this time of year. 

At the end, go left at Paloma, which is sort of a little connector between calaveras and 84/Niles canyon. There's a snak shack before you come into Sunol, and there's a Kwicky Mart in Sunol as well. 

As you're traveling West on 84, at 2.2-ish miles make a quick right onto Palomares (get in a lower gear before you do.) First mile is steeper than the rest, and again, this is a great time of year to ride that road. 

After enjoying your breakneck descent down the north side of Palomares, you'll come to Palo Verde. Make a left and it takes you to Dublin Canyon. Go straight and you'll wind up on Castro Valley Blvd. (Just look for the "DMD" route markers if you're going into Castro Valley. 

Then, like m-c said, you can take Crow Canyon. However, if you want to avoid traffic, I'd take Crow Canyon and THEN make a right-ish dogleg onto Norris Canyon. Norris Canyon will take you to San Ramon Valley Blvd. 


Almost forgot: If you don't want to ride Palomares, you can take a left at the Snak Shack and take Pleasanton-Sunol Road into Pleasanton, or you can take Foothill from Sunol (it's down a bit from the Kwicky Mart and to the left -- I think there it's labeled Kilkare or something.) 

If you want something a little more ambitious, you could always go up and over Hamilton, take Mines Road into Livermore, then do the Collier Canyon/Manning/Highland Camino Tassajara route. 

Have fun!


----------



## F.P. (Jul 26, 2005)

*thanks my peeps..*

the Seirra Rd-Calaveras-Sunol etc. route is pretty much what I mapped out. Not having done the ride what would you approximate the mileage and ride time to be? I regularly ride Hicks, have done Bohlman and Seirra a couple of times, enjoy 50 miler fixed rides and generally stay pretty fit. Garcias!


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

F.P. said:


> the Seirra Rd-Calaveras-Sunol etc. route is pretty much what I mapped out. Not having done the ride what would you approximate the mileage and ride time to be? I regularly ride Hicks, have done Bohlman and Seirra a couple of times, enjoy 50 miler fixed rides and generally stay pretty fit. Garcias!



Sierra is gonna be tough on a fixed gear bike. I ride Calaveras on my fixie and go down Sierra and its brutal going down.


----------



## F.P. (Jul 26, 2005)

*no, no, n0*

I don't do Seirra, Bohlman or Hicks on the fixed. Those are strictly geared rides. I meant I do those rides AND do fixed rides as well. Even if I could/would climb Seirra, the downhill would be insane....


----------

